# Sticky  Posting Tech Articles



## TechGuy

Please use this forum to post interesting tech-related news articles that you come across, and to discuss articles that others have shared.

Remember that it is illegal to post copyrighted articles in their entirety. You may post links to articles, quote small sections as part of your post, etc... but you cannot copy and paste the entire article. If you see anyone who has done so, please Report it so that it can be 
removed.

Enjoy!


----------



## ferrija1

Don't forget about the web-quote feature.


----------

